# Disabling mk6 drl's



## blakecox13 (Feb 21, 2011)

I need to Disable my DRL's in my 2011 GTI. Does anybody know the right coding, has a VAGCOM, and is willing to disable them for a descent amount of money???


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

go to the mk6 forum faq

there is a non-VAG Com method that works also (unless it is a canadian car)


----------



## v8282w (May 13, 2002)

Where are you located? I just turned on the option in my mfd so that way I can turn them on or off on the fly. Dealer visits or inspection time or whatnot. Not needed, but I like choices.


----------



## blakecox13 (Feb 21, 2011)

Im in Orem most of the day, you?


----------



## blakecox13 (Feb 21, 2011)

What is the other way?


----------



## v8282w (May 13, 2002)

I am guessing your not close cause I have no idea where Orem is.

09-central electronics
byte 15
bit-7
Put a check in the box. It says DRL through MFD.

Thats it. It gives you a new option in the multi function display that lets you turn your DRL's on or off whenever you want, with out the use of the vagcom.


----------



## v8282w (May 13, 2002)

BsickPassat said:


> go to the mk6 forum faq
> 
> there is a non-VAG Com method that works also (unless it is a canadian car)


 BTW this doesn't work for 2011's, unless its a really early build date 2011.


----------



## jcthelight (Feb 5, 2010)

Is there a way to do it thru the head light switch like with the mkIV? Thanks.


----------



## v8282w (May 13, 2002)

Not that I know of.


----------

